# Purple stuff on Snappers and mingos



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*n/a*

:whistling:...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have never seen anything like that. We have caught our fair share of mingos lately and none have had that.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The meat is colored also? We have caught a bunch the past few months and haven't seen one like that yet. Are you finding them around one area or scattered? Thanks, Skip


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

It appears those fish were raped by an Octopus who used the "throw it on the belly" method of birth control. The reason for the entrails being discolored would be premature ejac.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its not good


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Bill Brasky said:


> It appears those fish were raped by an Octopus who used the "throw it on the belly" method of birth control. The reason for the entrails being discolored would be premature ejac.


x2...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

they're plumbers


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I wouldn't think it a stretch to find it is just one of the things we will find for quite some time. Not much the natural oil that was released but the mass quantity of dispersant applied all willy nilly over our food supply.

Ask if the USDA/FDA/Dept of AG or any other if it would be okay to apply corexit to food crops from an altitude of 20-6,000 feet (depths of gulf). And folks think there won't be any long term repercussions. I thought DDT exposure in nature taught them a thing or 2.

Brent


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill Brasky said:


> It appears those fish were raped by an Octopus who used the "throw it on the belly" method of birth control. The reason for the entrails being discolored would be premature ejac.


LOL :laughing:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I contacted some friends at the FWC and they pointed me to the article below. Apparently there are a number of researchers investigating this phenomenon. Right now it looks like bacterial and parasite infections due to compromised immune systems.
 
See this article: Sick fish suggest oil spill still affecting Gulf


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

It's running thru the food chain. Bottom creatures to the Snapper to the Dolphins. They know whats killing the Dolphins. They said they wouldn't know the effects of the oil spill for years. Well, it's been a year and it's happening and it sucks. Cathunter, thank you very much for your post.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We caught abunch of scamps on the last several trips and now are starting to find this purple discoloration on some of them also. The meat inside is fine by color but then again we have never seen this. I also notice it on some porgys that were released. Gene


----------



## chacesmith (Apr 26, 2011)

*purple lessons on fish*

These lesions are from exposure to corexit, or the 2 butoxy ethanol in corexit. The same similar lesions form on humans as well when exposed to 2 butoxy ethanol. Do not eat this seafood or you will be ingesting a potential lethal chemical that at best is a carcinogen. The federal government and BP have been trying to mislead people the lesions on the seafood is from bacteria, IT IS NOT, it is from exposrue to 2 butoxy ethanol, and this stuff is lethal, the label on corexit says it is lethal as well, believe the label.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

chacesmith said:


> These lesions are from exposure to corexit, or the 2 butoxy ethanol in corexit. The same similar lesions form on humans as well when exposed to 2 butoxy ethanol. Do not eat this seafood or you will be ingesting a potential lethal chemical that at best is a carcinogen. The federal government and BP have been trying to mislead people the lesions on the seafood is from bacteria, IT IS NOT, it is from exposrue to 2 butoxy ethanol, and this stuff is lethal, the label on corexit says it is lethal as well, believe the label.


 
Good info! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

chacesmith said:


> These lesions are from exposure to corexit, or the 2 butoxy ethanol in corexit. The same similar lesions form on humans as well when exposed to 2 butoxy ethanol. Do not eat this seafood or you will be ingesting a potential lethal chemical that at best is a carcinogen. The federal government and BP have been trying to mislead people the lesions on the seafood is from bacteria, IT IS NOT, it is from exposrue to 2 butoxy ethanol, and this stuff is lethal, the label on corexit says it is lethal as well, believe the label.



Here we go again!!!:clapping::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That's crazy. It would be nice to know someone first hand who could test these at a lab.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Compromised immune system is due to pollution. Marine scientists have been finding turtles with eye tumors for years before the oil spill. The dispersant has likely made it worse. We will see more.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> If there are any smart people out there that can tell me what this is on these fish it would be great, we have found hundreds if not thousands of fish with these purple markes on there skin and on the inside of them throught out the fishing fleets in the gulf, and every time we send a sample off it never comes back with results like it just never happend any clues on what it is..We have also found fins on lots of fish that are almost decade and just falling apart with leasions on them..


*I am VERY curious to see the source link of these photos.* :whistling:

The purple color looks like a 'staining agent' used by labs (*Gram staining)* to differentiate types of bacterium.

Scuttlebutt sez marine scientists are on the trail of a marine bacterium in the Gulf likely similar to the mycobacterium that has afflicted Chesapeake Bay fish (especially striped bass) for at least a couple of decades and is of particular concern because it can be passed on to humans.
http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/news/weeklynews/dec09/stripedbass.html


----------



## JaxKat (Mar 21, 2011)

EMail those pictures to Dr. Bob Shipp at [email protected] If anyone will know he will.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

JaxKat said:


> EMail those pictures to Dr. Bob Shipp at [email protected] If anyone will know he will.


+1. We have been catching ALOT of fish in the past months and haven't seen anything wrong, but, one of the deckhands on a local head boat told me they got into some with the "fin rot" and black spots the other day.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Here we go again!!!:clapping::laughing::laughing:


 
Looks like some legit folks reporting seeing the same crap. 

Why do you find it so hard to believe?


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

My biggest concern here is that the link that takes you to an article based out of Tampa reports that fish like this have been caught like this for months from Pensacola to the mouth of the Mississippi. Why are we finding out about it here and not some other news agency more local. Thats whats scary to me that they know about it but aren't reporting it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

afishanado said:


> Looks like some legit folks reporting seeing the same crap.
> 
> Why do you find it so hard to believe?


Never said I didn't believe folks were seeing the purple stuff, I haven't but that does not mean they haven't.

This is what I was referring too:
These lesions are from exposure to corexit, or the 2 butoxy ethanol in corexit. The same similar lesions form on humans as well when exposed to 2 butoxy ethanol. Do not eat this seafood or you will be ingesting a potential lethal chemical that at best is a carcinogen. The federal government and BP have been trying to mislead people the lesions on the seafood is from bacteria, IT IS NOT, it is from exposrue to 2 butoxy ethanol, and this stuff is lethal, the label on corexit says it is lethal as well, believe the label. 

As for the people reporting it, They are very creditable.

Me personally, I believe it is caused by UFO's.


----------



## rdg0913 (Aug 21, 2009)

*purple fish*

It's good to inject a little humor into an otherwise sad and unsettling subject as the oil spill, but the real sadness is that some folks don't believe an oil spill ever happened,hope you can get some real scientific explanation instead of conjecture.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately BP and even the government suppresses scientific evidence. Remember BP offered $$$ to universities but the catch was that they had to turn it over and could not publish without an ok. I think that eventually more will be published but maybe not for a while. So for now use common sense when you eat seafood.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

so what's the link to the original 'purple fish' pic?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like the government is in on it to:

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0070.html

And they got to Wikipedia also...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-Butoxyethanol

I mean... come on...who would belive this....:whistling:

_"Other products containing 2-butoxyethanol as a primary ingredient include some __whiteboard__ cleaners, liquid __soaps__, __cosmetics__, __dry cleaning__ solutions, __lacquers__, __varnishes__, __herbicides__, and __latex__paints__. 2-Butoxyethanol is frequently found in popular cleaning products. It provides cleaning power and the characteristic odor of Windex and other glass cleaners. It is the main ingredient of many home, commercial and industrial cleaning solutions."_

Or this....

_"2-Butoxyethanol usually decomposes in the presence of air within a few days and has not been identified as a major environmental contaminant. It is not known to bioaccumulate."_


----------



## AUWoody (Apr 26, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> like i said we have sent in samples and have not herd nothing, its like they just disappear


Where did you send them?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Looks like the government is in on it to:
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgd0070.html
> 
> ...




Dang,.. How could this have happened? :thumbsup:


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

AUWoody said:


> Where did you send them?


Hey guys, AUWoody is a PhD and works in the fisheries lab at Auburn University. I sent him a link on this thread asking if they would be interested in researching the fish in question. It's takes time and money to undertake the research so if we want help, we need to provide as much information as possible. I haven't caught any of the fish, so at this point my only help is soliciting you guys. 

He explained to me that first hand knowledge is crucial and not "friend of a friend" type stuff.

Maybe he will chime in...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

AUWoody is the ideal kind of guy to send some of these "sample" fish for necropsy and analysis. I think it would be safe to say that he and the fisheries department at Auburn are the place to send these fish for study abd are willing to do so.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

*Purple stuff on Mingos*

Ive been reading about the purple stuff on Mingos and been freaking out about it and low and behold I caught one the other day. I seriously freaked out about it, then....

I noticed that it was coming from the fish crap. It was coming from its butt. Almost like the fish had been eating some kind of jelly fish that was brightly colored that was floating around here a few weeks ago. 

But nah....this couldnt be. The sky is falling from BP. So if I stacked a bunch of these fish in a cooler together then they would probably get it on there sides also.

Most of you that are screaming about the fish arent safe to eat and are the conspriacy theorist...how many of you smoke, dip, drink or use artificial sweetner? 

Cancer causes cancer in lab mice


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I think its like cathunter says, too much rainbows and butterflies down here thanks to BP and the republican party! Mainly GOP!


----------

